# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Πρόβλημα με το χρώμα των καναρινιών

## gtsaka

Καλησπερα
Τωρα που μεγαλωσαν τα μικρα καναρινακια διαπιστωσα οτι σε μερικα καναρινια κιτρινου χρωματος(ειτε λιποχρωμικα,ειτε απλα σκουροκιτρινα),στο κιτρινο μερος του πτερωματος εχουν εμφανιστει κοκκινες πιτσιλιες.Αναρωτιεμαι τι εκανα λαθος.Εχει να κανει με την παροχη αυγου μηπως?(εδινα σε ολα τα πουλια απο τη μερα που γεννηθηκαν μαζι με κροκο).Η μηπως εχει να κανει με το ειδος των λαχανικων που δινω?επειδη ειναι πολλα τα πουλια,χρησιμοποιω κυριως το μειγμα "του τεμπελη",και το σπανακι,μπροκολο και καροτο ειναι απο τα βασικα συστατικα που βαζω.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο βγαλε μας φωτο να δουμε ακριβως την αποχρωση 

στα μη κοκκινου παραγοντα , απ τα λαχανικα πορτοκαλι μπορει να δημιουργησει το καροτο  .Το σπανακι εχει επισης 8 apo carotenal αλλα πρεπει να δωσεις ισχυρη ποσοτητα να επηρεασει σε μη κοκκινου παραγοντα πουλια .Ακομα και εκει να δωσει βαθυ κιτρινο 

ο κροκος φυσικα μπορει να επηρεασει τα κιτρινα καναρινια και να δωσει βαθυ κιτρινο . Εκτος αν ειναι ανοιχτοχρωμος (απο κοτες που τρωνε μονο καλαμποκι ) και παλι οχι να δινεται σε ποσοτητα

----------


## thanmar78

Το πιθανότερο είναι πως τα επηρέασε ο κρόκος του αυγού καθώς στο 99% των τροφών για τις κότες στο μείγμα της τροφής χρησημοποιείται καροφύλλη.

----------


## gtsaka

[IMG]       print screen[/IMG]Στην πρωτη φωτο το καναρινι ειναι ενηλικο κιτρινο λιποχρωμικο,στις 3 επομενες προκειται για ενα κοινο σκουροχρωμο καναρινι που στο κιτρινο μερος του πορτοκαλιζει σε διαφορα σημεια.Στην τελευταια ειναι η μαμα του προηγουμενου κοινου καναρινιου.Την εβαλα για να δειτε οτι εχει κοκκινο σε καποια σημεια(πορτοκαλι τωρα),ειναι απλη καναρα αλλα φαινεται σαν να κραταει απο μωζαικ αν κρινω απο τα σημεια που ειναι το κοκκινο.Αυτος που μου την εδωσε περυσι μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι Ιζαμπελα,αλλα ακομα και εγω μπορω να καταλαβω οτι ειναι απλη καναρα.Σκεφτομαι λοιπον μηπως το πορτοκαλι του μικρου ειναι φυσιολογικο λογω της μητερας του.Παντως οι υπολοιποι απογονοι ειναι παραδαλοι σκουροκιτρινοι και μερικα μονο σκουρα.Επισης θελω να ρωτησω αν η συγκεκριμενη καναρα εμπιπτει στην  κατηγορια των καναρινιων κοκκινου χρωματος και αν πρεπει να παρει καροφυλλη(λογικα ναι).Ακομα δεν της εχω δωσει γτ εχει ακομα μικρα στην κλουβα μαζι της,σε 2-3 μερες απογαλακτιζοντε.

----------


## jk21

το πρωτο πουλακι , εχει ενα σημειο που πορτοκαλιζει μονο και το υπολοιπο απλα ειναι βαθυ κιτρινο . Εκτος απο το σημαδι που με προβληματιζει πως εμφανιζεται εκει τοπικα , το υπολοιπο χρωμα ειναι δικαιολογημενο ,οταν δεν εκανε ουδετερη διατροφη

το ιδιο και το πουλακι απογονος της θηλυκιας που εχουμε στο τελος , ειδικα οταν δεν ειναι καθαρα κιτρινο λιποχρωμικο αλλα ενα κοινο καναρινακι με προγονους αγνωστων γονιδιων 

για το τελευταιο θα θελα να ακουσω γνωμες ατομων οπως του Θαναση που εκτρεφουν καναρινια χρωματος

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μήπως η τροφή που χρησιμοποιείς έχει μέσα ¨μπισκοτάκια¨ και ¨βιταμινούλες¨ ;  Πάντως τα πουλάκια σου είναι κοινά καναρινάκια και δεν μπορείς να πεις πως θα σου δόσουν κάτι στάνταρτ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι ... πανέμορφα . καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## gtsaka

Σε ευχαριστω.Στην πρωτη φωτο ειναι κιτρινο λιποχρωμικο.Τα αλλα 2 κοινα.Φυσικα και ΔΕΝ εχει η τροφη μπισκοτακια και διαφορα τετοια.Εξαλλου το μειγμα σπορων το φτιαχνω μονος μου/

----------


## gianniskilkis

Γιώργο μπράβο σου που τα φροντίζεις με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον ... Τότε είναι εκείνο που σου είπε  ο Θάνος .

----------


## gtsaka

Καλησπερα
Για να μην ανοιγω καινουριο θεμα συνεχιζω απο δω με το εξης ερωτημα.Εχω 8 μαυροκοκκινα απο 3 γεννες ενος ζευγαριου.Λογω απειριας δικιας μου στα πουλια της πρωτης γεννας(Αρχες Απριλιου)αρχισα να δινω κοκκινη χρωστικη μετα τις 35 μερες.Το αποτελεσμα ειναι στην αρχη να μην ειχαν σχεδον καθολου κοκκινο,και σιγα σιγα αρχιζουν να αποκτουν,αλλα σε ορισμενα σημεια,ειναι δλδ σαν να εχουν κοκκινα μπαλωματα.Αυτο προκειται να αλλαξει στο επομενο διαστημα?δεν θα αλλαξουν ολα τα φτερα τους?θα γινει ομοιομορφο το κοκκινο η τωρα πια του χρονου?

----------


## jk21

Λογικα θα ειναι ετσι σε φτερα που εχουν ηδη βγει το πρωτο διαστημα που δεν εδινες , ομως αν δεν τελειωσει εντελως η πτεροροια , εχεις ελπιδες να γινει καλυψη γατι μπορει να φαινεται οτι εχει βγει το φτερο , αλλλα αιματωνεται ακομα . Αν τελειωσει εντελως , μετα οι αλλαγες ειναι ασημαντες  (θεωρητικα ) .Μια εικονα ως παραδειγμα και η  ηλικια των πουλιων αυτη τη στιγμη , ισως βοηθουσε καποιο παιδι με πειρα στα καναρινια χρωματος , να σου πει κατα ποσο μπορεις ακομα να ελπιζεις σε αλλαγη και σε τι ποσοστο πανω κατω σε αυτο που βλεπεις

----------


## legendguards

δεν ειναι καθαρα λιποχρωμικα , ειναι απλο





> το πρωτο πουλακι , εχει ενα σημειο που πορτοκαλιζει μονο και το υπολοιπο απλα ειναι βαθυ κιτρινο . Εκτος απο το σημαδι που με προβληματιζει πως εμφανιζεται εκει τοπικα , το υπολοιπο χρωμα ειναι δικαιολογημενο ,οταν δεν εκανε ουδετερη διατροφη
> 
> το ιδιο και το πουλακι απογονος της θηλυκιας που εχουμε στο τελος , ειδικα οταν δεν ειναι καθαρα κιτρινο λιποχρωμικο αλλα ενα κοινο καναρινακι με προγονους αγνωστων γονιδιων 
> 
> για το τελευταιο θα θελα να ακουσω γνωμες ατομων οπως του Θαναση που εκτρεφουν καναρινια χρωματος

----------


## gtsaka

[IMG]   image posting[/IMG]εδω εχουμε ενα μαυροκοκκινο που γεννηθηκε μεταξυ 4-6 Απριλιου 2016.Δεν πηρε χρωστικη απο την αρχη παρα μετα απο 40 μερες και παρουσιαζει αυτη την εικονα

----------


## gtsaka

[IMG]   image hosting websites[/IMG]εδω επισης ενα μαυροκοκκινο αδερφακι με το προηγουμενο,δεν πηρε ουτε αυτο χρωστικη απο την αρχη ,μετ ααπο 40 μερες,παρ'ολα αυτα παρουσιαζει καπως καλυτερη εικονα στο στηθος,πιο ομοιομορφο κοκκινο

----------


## xXx

> ΚαλησπεραΤωρα που μεγαλωσαν τα μικρα καναρινακια διαπιστωσα οτι σε μερικα καναρινια κιτρινου χρωματος(ειτε λιποχρωμικα,ειτε απλα σκουροκιτρινα),στο κιτρινο μερος του πτερωματος εχουν εμφανιστει κοκκινες πιτσιλιες.Αναρωτιεμαι τι εκανα λαθος.Εχει να κανει με την παροχη αυγου μηπως?(εδινα σε ολα τα πουλια απο τη μερα που γεννηθηκαν μαζι με κροκο).Η μηπως εχει να κανει με το ειδος των λαχανικων που δινω?επειδη ειναι πολλα τα πουλια,χρησιμοποιω κυριως το μειγμα "του τεμπελη",και το σπανακι,μπροκολο και καροτο ειναι απο τα βασικα συστατικα που βαζω.


Καταρχήν και μόνο που τάιζες κρόκο αυγού που εμπεριέχει σίγουρα και κάποιο ποσοστό χρωστικής μέσα είναι σίγουρο ότι από εκεί προέρχεται το πορτοκάλιασμα - ελαφρύ κοκκίνισμα σε κάποια σημεία στα καναρίνια

----------


## xXx

> [IMG]       print screen[/IMG]Στην πρωτη φωτο το καναρινι ειναι ενηλικο κιτρινο λιποχρωμικο,στις 3 επομενες προκειται για ενα κοινο σκουροχρωμο καναρινι που στο κιτρινο μερος του πορτοκαλιζει σε διαφορα σημεια.Στην τελευταια ειναι η μαμα του προηγουμενου κοινου καναρινιου.Την εβαλα για να δειτε οτι εχει κοκκινο σε καποια σημεια(πορτοκαλι τωρα),ειναι απλη καναρα αλλα φαινεται σαν να κραταει απο μωζαικ αν κρινω απο τα σημεια που ειναι το κοκκινο.Αυτος που μου την εδωσε περυσι μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι Ιζαμπελα,αλλα ακομα και εγω μπορω να καταλαβω οτι ειναι απλη καναρα.Σκεφτομαι λοιπον μηπως το πορτοκαλι του μικρου ειναι φυσιολογικο λογω της μητερας του.Παντως οι υπολοιποι απογονοι ειναι παραδαλοι σκουροκιτρινοι και μερικα μονο σκουρα.Επισης θελω να ρωτησω αν η συγκεκριμενη καναρα εμπιπτει στην  κατηγορια των καναρινιων κοκκινου χρωματος και αν πρεπει να παρει καροφυλλη(λογικα ναι).Ακομα δεν της εχω δωσει γτ εχει ακομα μικρα στην κλουβα μαζι της,σε 2-3 μερες απογαλακτιζοντε.



βγάλε φωτογραφίες την πλάτη της τελευταίας κανάρας για να δούμε αν είναι ιζαμπέλα και αν ναι αν είναι κόκκινη ιζαμπέλα ή ιζαμπέλα κόκκινο μωσαικού ή είναι τελικά απλό κοινό καναρίνι

----------


## xXx

> Καλησπερα
> Για να μην ανοιγω καινουριο θεμα συνεχιζω απο δω με το εξης ερωτημα.Εχω 8 μαυροκοκκινα απο 3 γεννες ενος ζευγαριου.Λογω απειριας δικιας μου στα πουλια της πρωτης γεννας(Αρχες Απριλιου)αρχισα να δινω κοκκινη χρωστικη μετα τις 35 μερες.Το αποτελεσμα ειναι στην αρχη να μην ειχαν σχεδον καθολου κοκκινο,και σιγα σιγα αρχιζουν να αποκτουν,αλλα σε ορισμενα σημεια,ειναι δλδ σαν να εχουν κοκκινα μπαλωματα.Αυτο προκειται να αλλαξει στο επομενο διαστημα?δεν θα αλλαξουν ολα τα φτερα τους?θα γινει ομοιομορφο το κοκκινο η τωρα πια του χρονου?



τα πουλιά black red βάφονται όπως και τα κόκκινα δλδ πριν καν γεννηθούν τα αυγά η μάνα πρέπει να τρώει χρωστική για κόκκινα μέσω αυγοτροφής 2-3 εβδομάδες πριν γεννήσει....αν πάλι πρόκειται για πουλιά που είναι μωσαικού τύπου δλδ black red mosaic αυτά βάφονται όπως και όλα τα μωσαικού τύπου από τις 40 ημέρες και έπειτα

----------


## gtsaka

Ναι,δυστυχως δεν το ηξερα αρχικα,νομιζα οτι ολα τα καναρινια κοκκινου παραγοντα επρεπε να βαφοντε μετα τις 40 μερες.

----------


## gtsaka

Εδω ειναι η πλατη της "Ιζαμπελας".Δεν νομιζω οτι εχει σχεση με Ιζαμπελα

----------


## xXx

Καμία σχέση με ιζαμπέλα

----------


## gtsaka

Καλησπερα
Συνεχιζω απο εδω για να μην ανοιγω καινουριο θεμα.Εχω ενα ζευγαρι κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα του 15 τα οποια απεκτησα περυσι με ανταλλαγη.Δεν ηταν σε καλη κατασταση το πτερωμα τους οταν τα πηρα,ειδικα ο αρσενικος ηταν αναμαλιασμενος και του ελειπε πτερωμα στο σβερκο,μαλλον ηταν σε κλουβα με αλλα καναρινια και το τσιμπαγαν.Τωρα ομως και σχεδον στο τελος της πτερορροιας του,εχει αποκτησει ενα ωραιο πληρες πτερωμα και με την καταλληλη χρωστικη αρκετα καλο σε χρωμα.Το ταιρι του ομως η θηλυκια,ηταν πορτοκαλι απο περυσι,υπεθεσα οτι δεν της ειχαν χορηγησει χρωστικη για αυτο.Παρολο λοιπον που της εδωσα την σωστη δοσολογια χρωστικης το αποτελεσμα ειναι να εχει αποκτησει κοκκινες περιοχες στο πτερωμα της,ενω σε αλλα σημεια ειναι ακομα πορτοκαλι.Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο?ειναι δυνατον να αργει τοσο πολυ να ολοκληρωσει την πτερορροια?η μηπως δεν ειναι κοκκινη λιποχρωμικη,και ειναι πχ καποια διασταυρωση κοκκινου με κιτρινου καναρινιου,οποτε δεν προκειται ποτε να γινει κανονικη κοκκινη.
Επισης το ραμφος της απο περυσι ειναι γαμψο και πολυ μαλιστα.Αυτο οφειλεται στην πιθανη ελλειψη σουπιοκοκκαλου απο τον προηγουμενο ιδιοκτητη η πιθανον δειχνει μεγαλυτερη ηλικια?παντως εχει δαχτυλιδι του 15 κλειστο(οχι συλλογου).Διορθωνεται αυτο το προβλημα τωρα?
Ακολουθει φωτο(δυστυχως οχι πολυ καθαρη)

----------


## gtsaka



----------


## VasilisM

Μάλλον αυτό που λες ισχύει...ότι είναι κίτρινο καναρίνι οπότε δεν θα δώσει κόκκινο χρώμα.

----------


## jk21

Bαλε και μια φωτο της κοιλιας της για καλο και κακο και πιο καθαρη του γαμψου ραμφους να δουμε ακριβως τι εννοεις ...

----------

